# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Export animation blender FBX

## Arocana

Bonsoir,

Je ne pense pas que ce soit la section la plus approprie pour exposer mon problme, mais c'est celle qui s'en rapproche le plus selon moi.

Je suis en train de coder un jeu vido en 3D  l'aide d'OpenGL, je ralise mes modles dans Blender 2.8 pour ensuite les charger dans mon application.
Pour les modles statiques, aucun soucis, mais pour ce qui est d'exporter un modle anim avec une armature en FBX, je me retrouve avec l'ensemble des pices parpilles dans l'espace 3D, le chaos...

Je pense tre quasiment sr que le problme vient de Blender et la faon dont les donnes sont exportes ! Peut-tre est-ce d  l'orientation initiale des joints de l'armature qui est mauvaise (position, rotation, scale) ?
Je m'chine  comprendre tout ce bric  brac depuis plusieurs jours, help !

Je vous remercie par avance !

----------


## Kannagi

Je ne pense pas que beaucoup de personne ici c'est cass la tte avec le format FBX +Blender , perso j'utilise assimp.
Avant oui je m'amus a faire des Loader pour tout les formats existant , mais c'est long chiant et au final pas forcment trs utile de le faire sois meme.

Pour ton problme , je pense qu'il faut construire tout simplement le squelette pour avoir le modele 3D correctement.

----------


## Arocana

Je me suis mal exprim !
Je ne recode pas un loader, j'utilise galement assimp, mais Blender n'exporte pas trs bien vers le format FBX.
Le squelette du modle 3D est fait, les animations sont faites dans Blender, mais l'export du modle + Armature provoque des rotations non voulues et un modle parpill dans la scne 3D.
Je suis en train d'essayer avec COLLADA, mais c'est un format bien plus lent et lourd.

----------


## Arocana

Problme rsolu.

----------


## Tonton Nico

Comme toujours cela peut surement intresser des gens si tu dcris comment tu as rsolus ce souci  ::):

----------


## Mat.M

Salut Arocana j'ai un peu le mme problme avec des fichiers .X pour Direct3d.

Des pistes  envisager :
*exporter le modle 3d d'un seul bloc si Blender donne la possibilit
*expoter les normales du modle 3d c'est prfrable.

Sinon il y a des outils de conversion de fichiers 3d en ligne.

----------

